# Finally found my future puppy



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so excited! We will be purchasing our new male puppy from Scheiden Fels German Shepherds. The breeders have been wonderful about answering my questions and we plan to visit the Kennel at the end of the month. We should be bringing home our boy in January. 

His sire
V Zam von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog

His Dam
SG1 Lacy von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog

The breeder says this is a repeat breeding and should produce exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice choice, good luck with you GSD puppy.
Nice mix of GSD's registered in Denmark, Germany and South East Europe (Hungary and former Yugoslavia - "Fixfrutta").

Line Breading: 5 - 5....in V1 (BSZS) Eros von der Luisenstraße

I found some progeny for your mating pair.

Karro von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog

I think you will be happy with this line.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well congrats!!!! It is always fun to make that choice but then the waiting starts.....


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

vukc said:


> Nice choice, good luck with you GSD puppy.
> Nice mix of GSD's registered in Denmark, Germany and South East Europe (Hungary and former Yugoslavia - "Fixfrutta").
> 
> Line Breading: 5 - 5....in V1 (BSZS) Eros von der Luisenstraße
> ...


Thanks! We're so excited to bring our new boy into our home.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Well congrats!!!! It is always fun to make that choice but then the waiting starts.....


 
Thanks! Yes, the waiting begins. It's going to feel like forever especially when the breeder starts sending me pictures of the little bugger.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with the new pup.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> good luck with the new pup.


Thanks! Hoping to have lots of fun with our new boy.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, they are gonna make some nice looking pups!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

vat said:


> Congrats, they are gonna make some nice looking pups!


Thanks! I think they will. This will be our first black/red puppy in 27 years of owning German Shepherds. I love the bone structure of the dam.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats! Don't worry!It is just 3 more months


----------

